# My son and our puppy were attacked by a Pit Bull this Morning



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

We were on a good will mission to help one of our Boy Scoutmasters move this morning. I took my son Evan and Scout (the dog) for the adventure. We are taking to as many pet friendly places as we can so he can get used to the car, and not negatively associate it with only vet visits or the groomer. We arrived at the house, and on leash of course i put the leash on a fence post in the front where 20 of us were all busy loading and moving boxes etc. Evan took a break, sat down with Scout on his lap, still on leash and attached to the fence. Moments later a neighbors Pit Bull charged out of nowhere and jumped all over them both. Two adult leaders nearby ran over after my son was screaming for help and pulled the Pit off. It was not a vicious attack, but the shear weight and strength of that dog cut my son up pretty good, and Scout had to have a emergency visit to the vet. He was limping on his front left foot, and yelping if you lifted him. (It was pathetic) They are both going to be fine.

Here is where the story gets disgusting. The Pit Bull owner, was the biggest ******* ever made. (Sorry for the expletive, no other word fit) Here is what went down:
She comes out and first thing i tell her is, that i want to call a cop and have a incident report made out. She got very concerned about that. Not one word of concern for my son or the dog. She then says to me, so your going to sue me? I was mortified. How about, OMG are your child and dog ok? Im so sorry, what can i do? This never happens, it was an accident......you get the idea.
She vanishes back in the house. Cops come, take the info, make a report, and i asked them to remain while i went back over to the house. I told her i don't know if either of them were bitten, i need the rabies and shot info ASAP, as in right now. She stalls me, and then cops an attitude and says i don't know where the papers are. I said whats your vets name/number? I don't have one, he is a shelter rescue. Call the rescue, they have the records, she gets them on the phone, and the dogs rabies tag expired 4/27. The shelter vet said it was ok, and that the vaccination was still good, it was more of a legal issue for the owner. At this point i was about to freak out. Then i regrouped and tried to be nice. I said to her, i need to rush the dog the emergency vet right now, why don't we begin with you paying the bill and start off on the right foot. Her reply was, i have no money and how do i know your 6 month old puppy did not have a limp already. She turned around, walked away and went back into her house. The police officer and i just looked at each other dumbfounded. I have no idea if she is the homeowner or a renter. I will not let this go. My son Evan is 12 and has autism, and i have no idea what this event will have done to him emotionally for months. He was the hero in this, he protected his puppy, and called for help. Brave is not even the word for him. I would have been terrified if 125 pound Pit Bull was on top of me and my 12 pound puppy. 
I have no issue with Pit Bulls or any large breed. If you live in a 400 acre ranch in Wyoming thats one thing, when you live in suburbia, you better make **** sure that your dog is fenced, leashed or be drippingly apologetic if the dog accidentally got out and caused a situation like this. They are very few bad dogs, there is animal abuse and it takes on many forms. These people do not deserve a dog, and furthermore i am appalled that this is only a matter for civil court. How many other people did she talk out of calling the police? Dogs like this can kill, and not even viciously mean to do so. Almost every Pit Bull that i have ever met from a responsible owner, was a well disciplined and sweet dog. I hate when any breed is singled out and persecuted. 
Rant over, thanks for listening.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Your post brought tears to my eyes, especially the bravery of your son. I have a sister with autism and I know what you mean about the concern for his emotional well-being after such an incident. I hope he knows how much of a hero he is. 

I don't have words to describe what I feel about the owner of that Pit. I say it again and again, the problem with most Pit Bulls is the idiots who decide to own them. You have a dog with that kind of power, it comes with huge responsibility and sadly many own them for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Gosh, how horrible!!I'm so sorry that happened to your son and your new dog!! I would of been so angry at the irresponsible owner!I agree I sure wouldn't let it go either!! I'm glad that they are both going to be OK! Hooray for Evan, he certainly is a hero!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a horrible experience, I was so relieved that they were not hurt more but like you said who knows the lasting effects for Evan. I hope he does well. I would still be shaking. What a boy being such a hero during an attack like that. 

I hope things work out as best they can. I don't know what to say about the dog owner- heaven help her. It's just not right.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad your son is alright and hope your puppy will be ok too... OMD!

Make sure the police follow through. Press charges...She should be required to have pet lliability insurance, not sure if it's required in NY for ertain breeds.If she is a renter, contact the landlord as his is responsible for tenants if they have a dog attack, vicious breed or not...
When it comes to owning a dog, financial responsibility is more than food and vaccines, owners have a legal responsibility for any damage the dog does, provoked or not...
Pursue this , you're not being vindictive and law suit happy, you are protecting the public from an irresponsible person...

I found this.....
*NY’s Dog Laws
 *

New York State Agriculture and Markets Law Section 121 imposes penalties and controls on the owners of dogs who have attacked or threatened to attack.
*Penalties for Owners*

By statute, *the penalties on the owner of a pet who has attacked can range from a fine to the possibility of one year in jail.*
The penalty depends on what happened during an attack and whether the pet had ever been declared *“dangerous” *before. For example, if a dog attacked a person or caused physical injury or serious physical injury to a guide dog, the owner may be fined. However, if the attacking dog was declared dangerous in the past and attacked again, the owner may be charged with a misdemeanor and face up to one year in jail.
*Penalties/Controls on the Pet: A Dangerous Dog*

If a dog attacks or threatens to attack people or other pets, there can be a hearing in court on whether the dog is a “dangerous dog.” Finding a dog “dangerous” allows the court to force the owners to take action to attempt to make sure the dog interacts safely with others.
The court can request a variety of actions for the pet including:


Requesting that the dog to be leashed or muzzled at all times in a public area,
requesting the owners to confine the pet (by fencing it, etc.) for a specific amount of time,
having the dog trained,
maintaining an insurance policy on the dog in case of future attack, and,
in very serious cases, euthanasia (putting the dog down) or permanent confinement.


*What Can I Do if I Believe that a Dog is Dangerous?*

First, *if you have been attacked or witnessed a dog attack or threatened attack on a person or another animal*, you should to *make a complaint to an animal control officer as soon as possible*.
(If you live in our area of Upstate New York, the link to the Horseheads and Elmira Animal Control Officers are below. If you are out of these areas, contact the police or call the animal control officers in your area.)
After an animal control officer receives a report of a witnessed or threatened attack, he or she will likely start a *Dangerous Dog Proceeding* with the court system. If the court feels that it is possible that the dog is a danger then the dog will be seized for the safety of the public until a hearing on the matter. Usually a hearing occurs within five days.
To find a dog a “dangerous dog” in a hearing, the animal control officer or person who brought the proceeding must prove that the dog is dangerous by showing that it is* “more likely than not that the dog attacked or threatened to attack.”* This is called the “burden of proof” and the burden is on the party bringing the dangerous dog complaint to prove that the dog did attack or threatened to attack. To satisfy this burden of proof you must bring witnesses that have first-hand knowledge (eyewitnesses) of the attack, or other proof of the attack (for example, pictures or videos).
The court will consider all the facts of the incident including if the dog was justified in its behavior. To make sure the dog’s dangerous tendencies can be proven, you may have to testify about what you observed.
If the court finds a dog to be dangerous, they will decide between the various penalties discussed above ranging from training to muzzling in public. *Generally, euthanasia is not a penalty on the first complaint unless the situation is very serious, as discussed above.*
*What Do “Dangerous Dogs” and Statutory Penalties Have to Do with Dog Attack Liability?*

I recently wrote about an important related topic – *DOG ATTACK LIABILITY – *in the post “When Dogs Attack: “Vicious Propensities” and Owner Liability Under New York State Law*“* here on the NY Injury Law Blog. Under New York state law, the penalties against the owners and the finding of a dangerous dog are separate from the liability I discussed in the post. This means that – if you were attacked by a dog, your case may proceed in both ways.
*Why? Because the owner’s liability and the dog’s “dangerous” designation deal with different things. *For example, dog attack liability does not have any control over the actions the owner may have to take with the pet and cannot require fines; the dangerous dog sections usually do not compensate a dog attack victim for anything besides his or her expenses as a result of the attack.
However, although is generally separate, sometimes a “Dangerous Dog” finding can be useful in a civil trial by helping to prove vicious propensities.
*Last Thoughts and Sources of Help
*

*Please call your local animal control or police if you have been attacked or witnessed an attack by a dog. *Also, if you are concerned about a dog’s aggressive behavior, even if they have not attacked or threatened to attack, PLEASE give the authorities a call. It may save you or someone else from a terrifying, painful or even deadly experience.
*Who to Call: Upstate NY Animal Control Officers
*

*The area code for the following phone numbers is 607 unless noted.*
*CHEMUNG COUNTY*

The Chemung County Humane Society & SPCA has animal control contracts with nine of the municipalities in the county. Their website is www.chemungspca.org.
Caton, N.Y. Dog Control Officer – David Scouten, (607) 524-8411
Elmira, N.Y. Dog Control: www.cityofelmira.net/shelter/animal_control.html
Elmira City Animal Control Officer, 737-5807
Horseheads, N.Y. Dog Control: www.horseheads.org/index.php?n=Govt.Town#toc2
*STEUBEN COUNTY*

Addison: Robert Revis, 359-2034
Avoca/Howard: Betty Walden, 776-2453
Bath: Carl and Ruth Tuttle, 583-2229
Bradford: Edward Machuga, 583-2430
Cameron: Darrell Hoad, 776-7070
Campbell: Harold Austin, 527-8183
Canisteo: Gary Hadsell, 698-4350
Caton: David Scouten Sr., 524-8411
Cohocton/Wayland: Deb Breese, (716) 384-5499
Corning City: Linda Holmes, day 936-8422; night 527-8763
Corning Town: Jay Josephson, 524-6603
Dansville: Mary Lackey, 728-2999
Erwin: Jay Josephson, 524-6603
Freemont: John DuPont, 324-0002
Greenwood: John and Annette Jacobs, 478-5314
Hartsville: Michael D. Henry, 689-2677
Hornby: Gardiner Bills, 962-0882
Hornesville: Hornell Humane Society, 324-1270
Jasper/Woodhull: Richard Harrison, 458-5724
Lindley: Douglas Taft, 523-7779
Prattsburgh/Wheeler: Donald Gifford, 776-6058
Pulteney: John and Sherri Ballam, 522-5030
Rathbone: Jerry Aldrich, 359-2908
South Corning Village: Jay Josephson, 524-6603
Thurston: Gregory Crans, 776-2678
Troupsburg: John Space, 525-6354
Tuscarora: Paulena Webester, 350-3604
Wayne/Urbana: Marvin Rethmel, 569-3737
West Union: Alice Delill and Doris Williams, 225-4483
*TOMPKINS COUNTY*

Town of Ulysses: Chris Austin, Dog Control Officer, 387-9598
Towns of Lansing and Groton: Country Acres Pet Services, 749-2734, cell 423-2888
Town of Dryden: Richard and Gena Leonard, 844-3641, cell (for emergencies only) 351-2144
The City of Ithaca and the Towns of Danby, Caroline, Newfield, Enfield and Ithaca receive animal control services from the SPCA: 319-5067, emergency/off hours 592-6773
*If there is not an animal control officer in your community, call your local police department or, in case of emergency, 911 to make sure they are informed of a dangerous animal!*
- See more at: http://www.zifflaw.com/NYInjuryLawB...basics-in-new-york-state#sthash.hsOptZsW.dpuf


- See more at: “Dangerous Dog” Law in New York State: The Basics Explained by NY Dog Attack Lawyer | NY Malpractice Attorney | New York Lawyer

“Dangerous Dog” Law in New York State: The Basics Explained by NY Dog Attack Lawyer | NY Malpractice Attorney | New York Lawyer


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so glad your son & Scout are ok...that would obviously be a traumatic event for anyone, especially a child, and I would be furious at the owner of that dog as well. 

My baby sister was traumatized at 6 years old when that exact thing happened by a shepherd, only it didn't end as well. Our poodle died and my sister (who is now in her 40's) still carries the guilt for not being able to save our precious girl. I can't tell you how happy I am that it turned out better for your family! Bless you all for your quick action.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I am so so sorry this happened to you!

I have a severely autistic 3 year old grand daughter that I have full time and a similar Pitt Bull story, but mine too ended poorly.

I was bringing in groceries from the car. I put a load in the kitchen and went back for another trip. When I opened my front door, a loose Pitt was at the door. My 3 pound chihuahua, Isabel, was next to me. The Pitt reached in my front door and grabbed Isabel. No warning growl, just BAM and she had her. Grabbed her over the back. I immediately grabbed the Pitt by the collar, straddled the dog and started trying to pry the mouth open. My grown daughters came up and one was kicking the Pitt and the other was also trying to pry the mouth. I was also punching the dog in the head.

My husband was trying to get his gun out of the safe but he was so upset he couldn't get it open. 

I finally got the Pitt to release after what seemed to be an eternity. Isabel was limp but breathing. My daughter rushed her to the vet where she worked only about 2 minutes away. I was a bloody mess as I had cut up my hands on teeth as I tried to pry the mouth. 

The paramedics and police came. I still had not let go of that dog! The police wanted to give the dog back to the owner who was now too in my yard. A normally very peaceful old lady, the police had to hold me back from going after the woman. She was at least apologizing profusely. 

I soon got the call that Isabel had died on the table, her lungs punctured.

I had to be treated at the ER for lacerations and they thought I broke my thumb (adrenaline is amazing). 

The next day the pitt owners came to my door, offered to pay all bills and to buy us the puppy of our choice. The humane society was keeping the Pitt for 10 days in quaranteen as it was not vaccinated and then it was destroyed. 

The puppy of our choice was Misha, my little toy poodle.

I now have PTSD. Poor Misha isn't even allowed out to potty, she goes on a pad in my kitchen. She does not get walked.

I don't buy the "its not the dog, it's the owner" thing. I think it is BOTH. Had it been a Rott or a Shepherd I could have gotten the jaw open.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

David I am so glad your son and your puppy are okay. That owner needs to be fined for her irresponsibility. Press charges. Maybe you can take her to small court.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

N2Mischief said:


> I am so so sorry this happened to you!
> 
> I have a severely autistic 3 year old grand daughter that I have full time and a similar Pitt Bull story, but mine too ended poorly.
> 
> ...


My goodness how horrific. So sorry you had this happen to you.


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and good wishes. We are all ok, just shaken up a bit and angry with the dogs owner. I am not mad at the dog at all. If this were a beagle or collie that did the same thing, i would be just laughing this off with the owner at a excited pooch. These dogs have so much energy and power, despite it being a non aggressive "attack" you have to either super train a dog like that, or have a large enclosed lot, with no neighbors. Her attitude was horrendous, and she went over to the persons house i was helping at after i left seeking to contact me. She can discuss the merits with a lawyer. Don't mess with my kids and family. I draw the line there.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That must have beisen so scary. What a hero your son was. I sure hope he will be okay emotionally. You should pursue this, and get her to pay your bills at the very least. What a B***h the woman


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LuckyBoy said:


> Thank you all for the kind thoughts and good wishes. We are all ok, just shaken up a bit and angry with the dogs owner. I am not mad at the dog at all. If this were a beagle or collie that did the same thing, i would be just laughing this off with the owner at a excited pooch. These dogs have so much energy and power, despite it being a non aggressive "attack" you have to either super train a dog like that, or have a large enclosed lot, with no neighbors. Her attitude was horrendous, and she went over to the persons house i was helping at after i left seeking to contact me. She can discuss the merits with a lawyer. Don't mess with my kids and family. I draw the line there.



Amen Sister! I'm a peace loving individual but mess with my family... So glad all is ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh David, I am so sorry you and your son and new pup had to exprience such trauma! This is just terribly frightening to even think about. I am so glad both are okay and hope you pursue charges against this wreckless owner!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this story. I would call animal control on the lady and have the dog taken away.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm speechless...really. That's just so traumatic for your son, new puppy and you to have to have watched that happen. I'm very sorry. Thankfully, everyone is alright.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's hard to believe there are people who don't want to take responsibility for their own negligence!!! Don't let this go....obviously, they don't understand the danger they are putting other's in!! 

How scary for your son and Scout! I hope they are ok.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing your experience. I am so sorry this happened, but certainly happy that your son and Scout are seemingly ok. Thank goodness there were others around to help out.

Sending prayers for Scout and your sweet son!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh mil gosh, my fear, so glad your son is ok and your fluff is ok, just the thought of what could have happened makes me shiver
Your little son was so brave, BLess his precious little heart. I hope he will be ok
As far as the owner, well maybe some jail time would change her mind, I honestly think if they can't take care their dogs and don't have money when they need to buck u,p, maybe a few days on jail would open her eyes


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

So glad your son and Scout are ok physically. That was terrible. I just can't believe how some people act, it truly baffles me.


----------



## Vanitha (Nov 17, 2013)

I felt so upset reading this. What a terrible owner! 
But I am so glad both kids are okay.
I think your son is a really brave boy. He must scared but he still protected another being that was defenseless. 
That's what heroes are made of!
Could you please tell your son that I think he is the best kid ever to protect his dog?


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the words of support and concern. We're all ok, just shaken up a bit, and perplexed at how a persons selfish nature was more important than the welfare of my child. I love animals, dogs in particular, and can understand the love and joy they can bring to the others. That being said, there are just some breeds that are not worth the trouble and risk of ownership, other than some selfish need on the part of the owners. When you think of what occurred here in a different context, imagine it this way:
If my 4 year old Scarlett came over and kicked you in the knee, you would laugh it off, say how rude she was, and her parents need to teach her manners. If a grown adult male did the same behavior, you would call a cop on them, and probably visit the hospital too. Its exactly the same thing here. Its just a breed that can't get out of its own way. I have met friendly and sweet Pits that have knocked me to the ground kissing me and wagging tails, and i am a 6ft tall 190 pound adult male. There is just no good to be had here, and in opinion the risk factors are not worth the ownership. I would kill myself if my dog mauled and disfigured or killed a child or adult. What kind of person just has to own a dangerous dog? Have a look at the national bite/injury stats, they are self explanatory.
http://images.bimedia.net/documents/Dog+attack+stats+with+breed+2012.pdf


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> Your post brought tears to my eyes, especially the bravery of your son. I have a sister with autism and I know what you mean about the concern for his emotional well-being after such an incident. I hope he knows how much of a hero he is.
> 
> I don't have words to describe what I feel about the owner of that Pit. I say it again and again, the problem with most Pit Bulls is the idiots who decide to own them. You have a dog with that kind of power, it comes with huge responsibility and sadly many own them for all the wrong reasons.


David, I am so sorry your son had to experience such a frightening and traumatic event with the pitbull attacking both him and Scout. Evan is indeed a hero for trying to protect Scout. 

I agree and feel the same way with what Carina expresses above in her post. 

With what you have already shared about the woman's remarks to you, in regard to her pitbull attacking your child and dog ... I think that she is probably the type of person who will not take accountability on her part for what occurred. 

However, if it were me, I would do my best to get the story out there as to what happened to my child and dog.

I would contact every local TV news station. In addition, I would write to the editors of the local newspapers. And, I would post on my local community online news forum. The reason I would personally go these routes ... is because way too often the owners of dogs who attack, unfortunately don't take it seriously ... and, then their dogs attack even more innocent people. I would think though ... that if a reporter, with a camera crew, knocked on the door of a person whose dog attacked my child and dog ... that the owners of the dog ... might think twice about their dogs attacking someone else. 

Below are a few links that seem to provide a lot of factual information in regard to pitbull attacks.

On another note ... I love the pictures of Scout and your children. Scarlett is so pretty, Evan is very handsome, and Scout is adorable.

Pit Bull Attacks by State

Fatal Pit Bull Attack State Maps - Google Maps - DogsBite.org

https://www.causes.com/actions/1753697-fatal-pit-bull-attacks-sharply-rise-in-2013


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

David, I'm so sorry about what happened to your son, lets hope it won't leave a trauma for him. He was so brave, you can be proud of him.

My friend had awful experience with Pit Bull recently. She was walking her 1 yeard old, 4 pounds Chihuahua in the park, and two guys with Pit Bull started to cat call her, then physically harassing her, grabbed her arm and wouldn't let go. When she threatened to call a police, they released the Pit Bull and baited it to attack the Chihuahua. The small pup started to run away, Pit Bull chased it to the bushes. My friend finally pulled out of the grip of the attackers, and was so terrified, that she also ran away, without even thinking about saving her dog. She drove home, crying, thinking that her dog is dead. When she arrived, her neighbor came to her to ask what happened, because he found my friend's dirty, shaking Chihuahua waiting before the door. Turns out, little guy managed to run away from Pit Bull and find a way home.
So it's a story with happy ending. But shows one thing - dogs, I understand. People? Usually it's their irresponsible ownership that is the source of the problem.


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Ladies(i think i am the only male poster here? lol) thanks for the concern, support and comments. Here is the update on how everyone is doing.
Evan is doing fine, and very proud of himself for protecting scout. He was ultra responsible today, taking him for his walks on leash, and cleaning up after him, feeding and brushing him. He is very devoted.
Scout is not limping any longer, he is responding well to the anti inflammatory meds (prednisone) and appears to be on the mend. He is a little crabby and feisty on the meds. 


I finally spoke with the wife (the woman from the day of the incident) Her idiotic 1st question to me was, "How is my dog doing?" I asked her a few questions about her name, could barely get a straight answer, and her story was the dog is her ex-husbands, and was just there visiting for the day. I could barely take the b*llshit anymore, and said i need to figure out what i am going to do here. I get a call 5 minutes later from her soon to be ex-husband. Night and day difference. He was sincere, apologetic, and did not know what to do for me 1st. I explained that my son had some scratches, and the issue is he has autism and some emotional issues, and that i fear the long term damage emotionally. He offered without condition to pay the vet bill, and out of pocket for my son. He wanted to take him someplace to buy him something special to make it up to him. He offered to have him meet the dog, who is basically a nonviolent galoot, and was just very excited and enthusiastic. I do not believe this was a violent attack, and had it been this would have turned out far differently. He agreed that the fault was his and not the dog, and i said the rabies vac being out of date was totally unacceptable no matter what i decide to do. Its a step in the correct direction, and he apologized profusely for the lies and stonewalling from his soon to be ex. We shall see if he makes good on his promises, and if he plays games i will sue him til he bleeds. Any medium to small dog that behaved in the same way, we would shrug it off, but because of the sheer brute size and power of this animal, a fairly innocent greeting turned into something far more scary and dangerous. This is a dangerous breed issue, and a responsible ownership issue, and it really needs to be addressed on a national level and there needs to be further debate. Here is a quote from a friend of mine regarding what he thinks needs to be done:

"I think the best solution the government should come up with a law requiring all owners to have a mandatory liability insurance policy for All dogs. Then let the insurance companies decide the rates. You own a shitzu it's something like $5 a year. Own a pit bull and it should be $5k plus per year. Then let the dog owner argue with the insurance companies. No different than driving different model cars."


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Some of the deeper scratches......


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Everyone having a better today.......


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Evan is a hero!!! I am so glad they are both OK!!

The picture of your children and Scout is just precious. It warms my heart to the core.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

David - just saw this and horrified and so sorry it happened. Your son was amazing and so selfless. Thank God no one was badly hurt but psychologically it's a tough one.
I saw that you said the husband was very apologetic. Just wanted to recount a story of a dog attacking my husband when he was running. A woman had the dog off leash and he aimed right at my husband who was running by and took a big bit of his leg. I wasn't there but the woman finally got the dog on the leash and let my DH use her phone to call me. As he was doing this, he saw the dog lunging to get at other runners. :angry: He asked for the vet's name so we could find out rabies records and the woman said the dog was her son's. It had been vaccinated I found out, luckily. Anyway, my DH had to go to the doc and get a tetanus shot because of how badly it broke the skin. The son called us and was all apologetic saying he'd pay for the doctor and the shot and would even cover psychological help if it was needed (which it wasn't). Well he never paid for a thing!!! I called several times and he wouldn't even answer...giving us the slip. So hold that guy to any promises. Talk is cheap! Why in the world would this guy give the dog to his mom since he admitted the dog had been aggressive before and why in the world would she have him off leash? The authorities also did nothing at all for us. :angry:


----------



## LuckyBoy (May 17, 2014)

Snowbody said:


> David - just saw this and horrified and so sorry it happened. Your son was amazing and so selfless. Thank God no one was badly hurt but psychologically it's a tough one.
> I saw that you said the husband was very apologetic. Just wanted to recount a story of a dog attacking my husband when he was running. A woman had the dog off leash and he aimed right at my husband who was running by and took a big bit of his leg. I wasn't there but the woman finally got the dog on the leash and let my DH use her phone to call me. As he was doing this, he saw the dog lunging to get at other runners. :angry: He asked for the vet's name so we could find out rabies records and the woman said the dog was her son's. It had been vaccinated I found out, luckily. Anyway, my DH had to go to the doc and get a tetanus shot because of how badly it broke the skin. The son called us and was all apologetic saying he'd pay for the doctor and the shot and would even cover psychological help if it was needed (which it wasn't). Well he never paid for a thing!!! I called several times and he wouldn't even answer...giving us the slip. So hold that guy to any promises. Talk is cheap! Why in the world would this guy give the dog to his mom since he admitted the dog had been aggressive before and why in the world would she have him off leash? The authorities also did nothing at all for us. :angry:


Susan,

You raise a great point. The Policeman on scene, after taking a incident report, told me flatly that its a completely civil matter. I can play this several different ways.
1. Do nothing and move on.
2. Make him live up to the promise of taking care of the medical for the dog, and doing something nice for my son.
3. Sue him in civil court for the max (small claims) $5K
4.Go after him through his homeowners policy, and sue for big bucks for mental anguish for my autistic son.

This person has one shot to do the right thing here. If he screws around with me, he has a world of hurt coming down on him. I am not a angry, mean or vindictive person, and i try to give people the benefit of the doubt. I know the dog was just being a dog. He was not vicious, or aggressive. Just a large heavy and powerful pooch who was only wanting to play and say hello. His owner is too blame, and he accepted his role in this situation. He was humble and sincere, unlike his nasty and selfish soon to be ex-wife who only cared about my calling the cops and if i was suing her. I will keep you and everyone here posted as to the outcome.


----------

